# New Crewmen for Suleski Transportation



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I've been reading all the post and it's been amazing seeing all the work everyone is doing.  It got me wanting to try it.

With all the new plows that are being constructed, we need to hire new crew. I thought it was time to try my hand at making some figures.  I mean I paid money for John Dee and I now see why his head is down all the time. His face is real ugly. (sorry Johnny, but the truth hurts.)









So I bought some Blue (naturally), Orange, Black and Tan Sculpy 3 and made some figures and baked them.  I wanted crew in blue jumpsuits with orange vests and orange hard hats.










The first guy on the left ended up a bit tall, he'll play center for our company basketball team. The second guy came out better, but I still felt he was a bit big. He can do most of the heavy lifting. (He'll also be hard to box out underneath.) The third try came out pretty good and I'm pleased to say for about 8 bucks I have enough sculpy 3 to make about 12-14 crew members.










So here they are the newest crewmen of Suleski Transportation.  They'll need a little color in their faces, but they'll get that working out side.

Here they are in orientation learning the working of the new plow









I mean with the storm warning in effect for Friday evening into Saturday they'll be getting on the job training.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Way to go Scott. Nice crew. Keep it up and by the time you use up all that clay you will really have fine company roster. 

Bob


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

They look hungry Scott; do you ever feed them/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Scott! Keep playing around with the sculpy, and you'll soon have crews working all over. It's fun to make the little people, and gratifying to be able to populate engines and other areas that have no commercial figures that fit. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!

The figures I used to make of colored sculpy are very fragile and have a tendancy to come all to pieces when you need them.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

The modern figures (safety vests and hard hats) look great.   It's good to see people take the initiative and make them.   I tried. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif

What's not so good is that manufactures, apart from Presier, seem bent on 'cute' figures.  The world is not full of cowboys, brides and clowns. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif  Well, maybe clowns. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

WTG

Dave


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the hand jestures they are giving the guy giving the orientation. 
The guys on the left and right in the orange vests seem to be saying; "So this is a snow plow!?" 
While the guy in the center is saying; "What the frigin A are you talking about. man!"


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't that what everyone says at an orientation?   

thanks for the comments guys.  I hope to make more, I thought making hard hats would make it easier to hide poorly shaped heads, but it's just as hard to make them.  Does someone make a press mold for hands, faces and the like?

Scott


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By suleski on 02/20/2008 8:57 PM

  I bought some Blue (naturally), Orange, Black and Tan Sculpy 3 and made some figures and baked them.  I wanted crew in blue jumpsuits with orange vests and orange hard hats.



















So here they are the newest crewmen of Suleski Transportation.  They'll need a little color in their faces, but they'll get that working out side.


A modern-looking crew. Looks like our road construction crews up here in AK. Very realistic poses. Great work !


----------

